# Rubber "feet" for compressor



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get some rubber feet for my air compressor to stand on? I have an old standard pneumatic compressor with a 60 gal. upright tank, the experts say you should put rubber under the legs, I know I've seen rubber feet that bolt on to the legs but no one around here has anything like that.Its also suggested to put a flexible line between the compressor and the air lines mounted solid to the wall, any ideas where to get those as well?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

Air hose can be had at any hardware store, usually...

Rubber feet may be a bit harder to find - if you can't find anything specifically meant for vibration isolation, you could stop by an auto parts store and look for bumpstops.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 1, 2008)

You can find  http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...tion=Go!&QueryString=compressor+mounting+pads

Or use hockey pucks, or car body mounts. Some guys just leave the compressor right on the pallet it was shipped with apparently.


----------



## Sanctifier (Oct 29, 2011)

> ...hockey pucks...



Yup, that's a popular choice. Here's an even cheaper idea that I saw recently... 



 

IMHO use a wider 4"x4" cross-brace for even more stability for a vertical receiver.
Maybe dress it up a bit with a little sanding and wood-stain and some neater "shoe" installation. 

My $0.02¢


----------

